# Help smoking brined bacon & hams



## paul mondello (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, I am using a masterbuilt electric smoker 100 to 275f.  I have bacon that has been in brine for 12 days and is now drying in root cellar.  How long and at what temp should I smoke these? One is 5.5# & one at 6.8#.  Do I need to refrigerate or freeze the bacon after smoking?  Also have fresh ham roasts approx 7# each. These have been brined for 24 days.  This is my first attempt and I thought that after brining and smoking you could  store the meat without refrigeration or freezing.
I would greatly appreciate any and all help I can get.
Thank you, Paul Mondello in Maine.


----------



## monstah (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Paul and Welcome to SMF from a fellow New Englander! Head over to roll call and introduce yourself there, kind of a tradition.

I have an MES too, but haven't tried what you're asking. Someone will be along soon enough to answer your question, though.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

If your 7lb ham has brined for 24 days, it's done. I use pork butt for hams these days and ony brine for 16-17 days. You did pump it right?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

You are probably talking about cold smoking the bacon and ham for longer storage. Smoking the hams at 100 or below. (Hot smoking cooks the meat)
Properly cured bacons and hams can be cold smoked for days...I like to cold smoke bacon anywere from 12 hrs to 2 days, depending on the weather.
Hams take longer....(3 days minimum for me)


After curing...hams are supposed to set (in the fridge) for another 2 weeks for salt equalization especially if you dry cure.....I don't always do this when I brine and pump.

After curing and smoking hams, they can be aged, up to 1 year. They need to be cured at a temerature of 36 to 40 degrees, but after they are cured, you can keep them hanging at higher temperatures. (up to 100 degrees)
Folks used to butcher in the fall, cure and smoke the hams, then let them "age" for several months. (I do not like the flavor of aged hams)
Run a piece of wire down to the bone of your ham..when you pull it out, it should not have an off odor. If you have an off odor, the ham could be spoiling from the inside out.


I cure, smoke and wrap for the freezer....I like to play it safe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








If you'd rather, you can hot smoke both the bacon and the ham at 225...then wrap the cooked bacon and ham and freeze it.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I'm another MES owner but I haven't tried curing my own yet. Someone will be along shortly to help you out with temperature and time. Meanwhile make yourself at home and look around.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't think about cold smoking the ham, DUH
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





my bad!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 6, 2007)

DeeJayDebi, should be along soon,..............SHE will know.........


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 8, 2007)

Paul -

For Bacons

When you ready to smoke let them air dry for about 2 hours. Place bellies in a 135°F smoker with dampers wide open and no smoke until bellies are dry.

After the surface of the bellies have become completely dry close the dampers to 1/4 open and smoke until internal temp hits 128°F. 

Reduce temperature to about 120°F and smoke beliies until they turn a nice reddish-brown brown color. 

Chill over night before slicing. 

Do Not let the internal temperature of the meat to get above 128°F or storage time will be greatly reduced.

For Hams

Let air dry for about 2 hours or until meat is completely dry.

Place meat in a 120°F smoker with dampers wide open and no smoke until dry to the touch. 

After the surface of the meat has become completely dry smoke with wood at 120°F with dampers wide open for 8 hours. 

Close the dampers to 1/2 open and smoke gradually increasing the temperature to 155°F to achieve an internal temperature of 155°F for a fully cooked ham. 

Your hams will also turn a nice reddish-brown color.

Good Luck!


I'm with Cowgirl - freeze the buggers!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 8, 2007)

I can't add anything to this, other than welcome to the forum.


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 8, 2007)

Debi hit it right on the head, with the smoke schedule.  I was finishing reading the rest of the responses as I was reaching for my smoke schedule.  She nailed it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and post some pics too.


----------



## paul mondello (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you to all the members for their help, it is greatly appreciated.
Paul Mondello


----------

